# DIY Background Help



## camsoph (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello there fellow members. im new to this sort of stuff so ill be blunt and as straight forth as i can be. ive recently accuired a new terrarium for my 7 frogs and im looking at giving them a mansion to live (the tank is massive). im currently setting it all up before they move in, and ive been doing some reasearch on making my own 3D background. what i was wondering if there is anyone out there who has actually done this and could give some advice as to what i can and cant use for frogs


----------



## jungle_fever (Apr 16, 2010)

lots of good videos on youtube (search Faux rock background, frog vivarium etc) and search for a thread on here called" *Professional artist enclosure background".

*


----------



## camsoph (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for that jungle fever, by any chance you wouldnt no if there are certain things i can or cant use. like ive been told i can use cement, tile grout, silicon etc etc but im worried that afteer time because ill be having a rain system and a water feature in the tank aswell it would run and comtaminate the water supply


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey hey Im actually doing mine now hahaha.

What i did was got some expanda foam from the hardware shop. 

Just sprayed it against the back wall how ever you want it. Have a few bottles around and have a practice first as well. This stuff is very versatile you can cut it sand it and paint it. I havnet tried melting it yet but yer havent had to

Then get some fine sand (clean) i then mixed some black non toxic acrylic paint with sand and small amount of pva. 
That was the first three coats, the sand gets that natural look in and you want to really cover that foam up to. 
Then go nuts with colours really. 
Try using a dry brush or a sponge to get some texture happening.

After that use a substance called pondtite. You get it from most good hardware stores.
It will water proof the foam and paint keeping dangerous chemicals out.
Do a few coats i recommend about 3-4
Thats just how i did it.

Atm Im working my frog enclosure and my large snake enclosure. With the snake enclosure i just used Bondtite which is basically a less water resistant version on Pondtite (same makers).

Just search this as well on the forums theres countless ways of doing it.


----------



## camsoph (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks very much for that jannico its muchly appreciated


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2010)

this is a good guide The Frog Mansion


----------



## naledge (Apr 16, 2010)

I love this place, heaps of video tutorials 

Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 16, 2010)

I finished a background a few weeks ago with expanda foam, it's easy as would highly reccomend it


----------



## xavarx7 (Apr 16, 2010)

hi i have made backgroungs for most of my frog vivariums.. i have videos up on youtube... there is a 5 part series on "how to make frog vivarium background" check out all five it should help you..
YouTube - JesseAKASlick's Channel is my url, i hope my videos help.. if you have any questions please ask
Cheers
Jesse


----------



## ando68 (Apr 16, 2010)

have a look here may help you/ http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...to-fake-rock-backgrounds-and-hides-etc-110196


----------

